# Does your dog hate Frontline?



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I use Frontline on Milo every month and he HATES it. He acts like I am throwing acid on him. As soon as he even sees the little green tube he runs around the house barking at me. Once I finally get it on him he acts so strange all day long. I put it on his shoulder blades like it says to do so he can't lick it or anything. I don't know what his problem is. Is this normal?

Here he is looking so pitiful and sad after I put the Frontline on him.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Gracie used to hate it. She'd roll in the dirt after I put it on. It stinks, and they can't get away from it.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My Subiaco hated it, rolled all over the place when I put it on. Use Vectra on new puppy who has no problem with it


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh yes! I never had a problem with my other dog nor my cat but for some reason, Hank freaks. Since I won't be using it again until Spring, I plan to talk with the vet about an oral preventative.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

For the past year I have given up using it on Diesel. He hates it and will pace and pant non stop. The last time I showered it off after an hour as he got so stressed. 

Doesn't bother Willow at all.


----------



## prl (Apr 29, 2010)

So glad I am not alone! Two of our three go nuts! After we put it on, they do circles from the hall to dining room to living room. It's like we pured hot wax on them (or acid). They also will not come near us for the rest of the day. It is the weirdest thing. And Daisy wont come anywhere near me anytime I am rustling something that even sounds A LITTLE bit like opening the package. She runs and hides, even if it's something completely different.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Our dogs run to me when they see me get the package out of the drawer, but it's the same drawer that has lots of the dog treats, so that might be it. They stand patiently for it and then take their cookie. Positive reinforcement can go along way to overpower the mild negative aspects of something like putting on a topspot.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, but I imagine they would hate fleas and ticks more.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ian'sgran said:


> My Subiaco hated it, rolled all over the place when I put it on. Use Vectra on new puppy who has no problem with it


How's Vectra working for you? My vet is now pushing it, but I'm hesitant to risk a change. We use Frontline, which works fairly well but does allow a few ticks to attach before they die. If Vectra works better, I would change over to it, but I haven't heard enough about its effectiveness to be truly comfortable giving up the devil I know for the devil I don't.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't use it on my dogs (we use Sentinal) anyway, my mom has used it on her yorkie and she acts much like Milo does. My mom ended up switching to Sentinal.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My dog loves getting his Frontline because he knows a treat follows....it's all in the presentation, or in his case, the treat being in his line of sight.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> My dog loves getting his Frontline because he knows a treat follows....it's all in the presentation, or in his case, the treat being in his line of sight.


Milo gets a treat after anything unpleasent (bath, grooming, teeth brushing, medicine, Frontline..) it doesn't matter. He hates all of those things and the treat doesn't matter lol


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> How's Vectra working for you? My vet is now pushing it, but I'm hesitant to risk a change.


We used to use Vectra and I hated it...Maggie would get ticks stuck to the place I had applied the Vectra. It smelled, and was greasy and just a PITA to use. Maggie is on Advantex now and I like it.


----------

